# Composite re roof on metal frame house



## sae11262 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a customer that owns a metal frame house, although the house is stone on the outside. Last summer while very hot (over 100 deg) we installed a re roof. A few months later when the weather cooled he called me out to look at what he called humps, or ridges. It seems the metal frame with wood decking expanded while roofing, then contracted when cooler weather came along. The humps or ridges are in the exact shape of the decking: big rectangles. (The decking on a metal framed house has extra space between for this type expanding and contracting)

Obviously I had no idea of this issue beforehand and had never heard of this problem, and even now cannot seem to find any information about this issue.

Anyone with any experience with this or know of a resource that speaks to this issue?

Tks


----------

